# Paper models



## bobbysocks (Apr 19, 2010)

was looking up a weird model of an AC in another thread and found one of these sites. then i just keep checking out more. for something completely different paper AC. some of these sites offer free DLs some cost a few $$. but might be of interest to someone here looking for something to experiment with.

https://www.fiddlersgreen.net/

New visitors.. 3 FREE downloadable cardmodels models when you open an account <<<same site more AC

Free Paper Aircraft Models - Free Paper Aircraft Models - Zimbio

Airplanes and Helicopters Free Paper Models

Thirty Thousand Feet - Aircraft Models

Card models - free models <<<<boats, zeppilins, rockets,and buzz bombs/ v2s

Collect and Make Paper Airplane Model

Free Paper Aircraft Models


----------

